# iPod Nano Freezes; Reset Is the Solution



## Amie (Dec 29, 2005)

I've had my iPod Nano since October, and there have been probably three times so far where I've had my iPod turned off  and when I go to turn it back on and update it by plugging it into my comptuer, my iPod freezes and iTunes doesn't recognize it. I've tried toggling the Hold switch to no avail. The only thing that seems to solve the problem is resetting it by holding the Menu button and the center button at the same time for about six seconds, until the Apple logo appears. After that, it's fine. No data is lost at all, and it continues to work just fine with iTunes recognizing it, etc.

Is this typical Nano behavior? Is it normal to have to reset it once in a while? Or is this something that I should be concerned about?


----------



## fryke (Dec 29, 2005)

I've had this happen a couple of times with a 2G iPod 10 GB and a 4G iPod 40 GB. Not that often, though, but it's good to remember the "secret reset key-combo" for those occasions.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 29, 2005)

my last 40gb 4G needed it more and more and more and then the hard drive failed.

ha!


----------



## kainjow (Dec 29, 2005)

The iPod and the system drivers are still screwy. Often I will connect my iPod and the whole UI locks up temporarily (can't move mouse, keyboard, etc). This happens also on my PC...

but yeah, resetting the iPod fixes 98% of all problems, restoring fixes the rest.


----------



## CharlieJ (Dec 29, 2005)

reset the iPod and restore it


----------



## Amie (Dec 29, 2005)

CJ MAC OSX IPOD said:
			
		

> reset the iPod and restore it


Like I said, I *do* reset it. That's what solves the problem. 

What do you mean by "restore" it? Why restore it if resetting it solves the problem and gets it working again? The data is fine, why restore it?


----------



## fryke (Dec 29, 2005)

No reason to.


----------



## Amie (Dec 29, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> No reason to.


That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## lilbandit (Dec 29, 2005)

same issue with my nano. I used the ipod utility app to format and restore it. No problems since then (fingers crossed)


----------



## steven_lufc (Dec 30, 2005)

This was a regular occurrance with my old 3G 40gb iPod, but has not happened once with my 4G 40gb, although it does tend to reset itself; ie when  I turn it on the Apple logo appears as if it were resetting.


----------



## Amie (Dec 30, 2005)

steven_lufc said:
			
		

> This was a regular occurrance with my old 3G 40gb iPod, but has not happened once with my 4G 40gb, although it does tend to reset itself; ie when  I turn it on the Apple logo appears as if it were resetting.


Mine does that all the time! I thought it was normal. I didn't realize it was "resetting" itself. LOL


----------

